# Gaggia Classic Pro - single hole steam tip "The One"



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

We've spent a few months developing this new single hole steam tip for the Classic Pro wand. It's available to buy now.

Check it out - it makes steaming more powerful on the Classic Pro, and great microfoam much easier (IMHO).

...and it comes in a nice box!

https://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk/the-one-single-hole-steam-tip-for-the-gaggia-classic-pro


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice box 😉


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks great! All the best with the new release 😀


----------



## groundup (May 7, 2021)

Sorry if this is a noob question, but can the Pro wand be retrofitted to a pre-2019 Classic (2012 in my case)?


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

groundup said:


> Sorry if this is a noob question, but can the Pro wand be retrofitted to a pre-2019 Classic (2012 in my case)?


 Yes and sold by @MrShades


----------



## groundup (May 7, 2021)

Great stuff, thanks 👍


----------

